# Be a model for Laura's anime art!



## estrata (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi all you sexy BHM! :wubu: 

I decided to go for it. I have time on my hands, and I really wanna do it. I'm going to make my first FFA artwork. Woot!  

If you want to see examples of what I normally do, they're at:

http://www.laura-anderton.com

I normally work for other people, but I need to learn how to draw for pleasure again! And I want to be the worlds first FFA creating BHM anime art! But I've honestly never drawn fat before. It's so depressing. Life drawing models are all thin to maybe a bit chunky. I don't even know where to start!!

So what Im thinking is an eating scene. I would like a whole body thing  head to foot - but waist (or bottom of belly ^_^) up is good too! Sitting is better  on a chair, stool, couch, bed, floor, whatever  but standing would be good too! Im thinking sort of like a midnight raid scene, in boxers or something, chowing down on something super nummy and fattening! (Actually what I have in my mind is sitting on the kitchen floor with your back against the wall, legs spread in front of you and belly hanging in your lap, surrounded by food. But that's just my idea!).

Hope that isnt too much direction if anyone is up to the challenge, take as many pictures as you can so I have lots of references (and lots to look at ^_^). Ill be sure to post the finished piece, plus Ill send a proper print to whoever is my special model. =D And if this works, I have a billion other ideas, straight from my fantasies. LOL. Like the ice cream shop employee - gotta do that one sometime!

This is a once in a lifetime opportunity here! Im a professional artist! My commissions go for over $100! I just signed a $140 a page comic book deal! So come on and work those sexy bellies. I mean, do you know there is, like, NO BHM art? Just BBW? We gotta turn this around!

So all you sexy squishy BHMS, please help! Your community needs you! Or something.


----------



## jdyoung32 (Apr 23, 2006)

id love to be involved in your art. very much so!


----------



## estrata (Apr 23, 2006)

Okay, I’m going to PM everyone who replies to this post!

And this isn’t like a contest or something. I mean, I need as many references as possible! Honestly, despite being such a total FFA, I’m not that familiar with how fat hangs on a guy. I mean, as familiar as you need to be to draw it. Stupid useless life drawing classes.  

So I’m thinking, anyone who helps and takes photos like I described for me will get a print. How does that sound? I mean, since it will be an anime character it’s not like it will be a total “portrait”. I just need lots of good references. Even just to learn how to draw fat on a guy…. So any other photos that aren’t just belly shots would be helpful too, really. But obviously I need references for this idea, too. Oh, it’s so complimacated! ^_^

And don’t mind me if I just go and get down to business! I’m just really excited about this, and I’ve been looking around the net for, like, a week, for suitable images, and then all of a sudden tonight I thought “I could ask all the cute guys on the Dimension’s board!”. Because usually I love the belly shot, but it doesn’t make for good art!


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not a BHM, but I like your art - the caterpillar girl is my fave, I love her facial expression!  I do anime art too, but skin tones have always defeated me.

My stuff if you're curious:
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/


----------



## zonker (Apr 24, 2006)

Laura,
Chubby guys in anime are rare. You may want to check out Florizel in the following links. He appears pretty androgynous with a big belly and wide hips and thick thighs. Also, seems pretty dreamy-eyed and fairly sated with gluttony:

http://www.zelas.net/LoM/official/onyxflori.html
http://www.zelas.net/LoM/official/MarloupLineup.html
http://www.zelas.net/LoM/official/Florizel_sketch.html
http://www.zelas.net/LoM/official/florizel02.html

From Florizel's bio:
" Florizel is a bit of a rarity. Seeing as he is one of the few heftier marloups in a primarily thin race. Florizel finds more gratification with the over indulgence of food, rather than sex. Perhaps because he is very difficult to please. "

The main site is at
http://www.zelas.net/LoM/LustofMagic.html

The artist/author (who is also intrigued by chubby men getting chubbier and has her own fattening tale) has an LJ at:
http://seraphim-rosiel.livejournal.com/profile


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

estrata said:


> Okay, Im going to PM everyone who replies to this post!
> 
> And this isnt like a contest or something. I mean, I need as many references as possible! Honestly, despite being such a total FFA, Im not that familiar with how fat hangs on a guy. I mean, as familiar as you need to be to draw it. Stupid useless life drawing classes.
> 
> ...



I'd be happy to be the object of your attentions and will try to do my best to get you some really provacative(?) poses!!!


----------



## estrata (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, that's some really good art as well! Too bad it looks like one of those comics that will never be... I've done a few of those.  Thanks for the linky Zonker, that's really cool!!

Oh, BTW, I just wanted everyone to know that this picture won't be done for at least a month, probably two. I usually don't take that long, but Anime Central is coming up in ten days so I will only be working on it in and out for awhile.


----------



## sofaperuna (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd consider it a pleasure to help you out in your project.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 25, 2006)

This is my 100th Post! LOL Just wanted to wish you luck on your endeavors in fatness


----------



## zapf (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd love to help you out with your project... I don't know if I'm the best man for the job as my weight is not all my belly like most guys... But I want to help if I can.


----------



## Culinary_Alchemist (Apr 25, 2006)

i'm game for helping out. always willing to help a "starving" artist.


----------



## coyote wild (Apr 25, 2006)

PM me if you'd like some more help. Anything I can do


----------



## missaf (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome stuff Estrata, I can't wait to see what you do 

Maybe you'll branch out into BBWs too! :wubu:


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (May 6, 2006)

I would love to help out!


----------



## estrata (May 13, 2006)

Sorry I've been quiet on here recently. I'm still definitely planning on doing this!! Thank you for everyone who responded, I know I havent gotten a chance to reply to everyone yet but you can be sure that once I have the time to get down and make some art *for myself* (instead of commissions) youll definitely be hearing from me!

Im going to be in England for the next two weeks but hopefully after that Ill be able to concentrate on this. I so want to do this. I have big plans for all of you.


----------



## estrata (Sep 28, 2006)

Okay, this is pretty rough, but at least I finally got around to doing _something_!







Hope you guys like. :bow:


----------



## FreneticFangs (Sep 28, 2006)

oh my!
I bow down to you :bow: 

Honestly, I love the belly, the pants, the pizza... the POSTURE!
but.. his face is ... too feminine. I'm no anime artist though I have watched quite a bit. His face looks like... a plump anime GIRL's face.

I love it and I don't mean to put you down at all. just giving some critique to make it 120% awesome


----------



## estrata (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. ^_^ I tried masculanizing it a little -made the nose more pronounced, the mouth a bit wider - but I'm afraid it's that damned bishonen influence. Gotta love the girly-boys! :eat2:


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 28, 2006)

What's wrong with the manly-boys? lol


----------



## ShyBHM (Sep 28, 2006)

nicely drawn art there


----------



## estrata (Sep 28, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> What's wrong with the manly-boys? lol



All boys are good in my book, as long as they're _big_ boys.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 29, 2006)

I love it  This is a fantastic idea!


----------



## Kimbo (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Laura!

Lovely to see you got round to the pics.

I think it looks great.

Kim


----------



## Kiki (Sep 29, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> his face is ... too feminine. I'm no anime artist though I have watched quite a bit. His face looks like... a plump anime GIRL's face.



I agree that his face is a bit too feminine, maybe because his eyes are very pretty. When I covered his eyes, the rest looked fine. Just a tiny criticism of an otherwise awesome drawing. The belly is gorgeous! Well done Laura!


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

*Raises hand* O...O Draw Me!!! Draw Me!!! PLEEEEASE!!! I've always wanted to see what I would look like as an anime character. I look forward to hear from ya soon, take it ez.


----------



## lucyp (Sep 29, 2006)

estrata said:


> Okay, this is pretty rough, but at least I finally got around to doing _something_!
> 
> Very cute anime stylin'. I like it. =)


----------



## Kimbo (Sep 29, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> *Raises hand* O...O Draw Me!!! Draw Me!!! PLEEEEASE!!! I've always wanted to see what I would look like as an anime character. I look forward to hear from ya soon, take it ez.



Hey Knotty!!!!!

You get to the back of the queue!!!! hahaha


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

I only saw it today, so you could say that lol


----------



## estrata (Sep 29, 2006)

Ahh, the pressure!! ^_^


----------



## Fairia (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a group on Yahoo devoted to anime guy's transforming, such as weight gain, inflation, growth, shrinking, etc. Maybe you can post your stuff if you want.


----------



## Slowfuse (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm still kinda new to taking pics of myself, but will be happy to help if I can.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 29, 2006)

wow, great drawing!!! im anxious to see what else you can do.


----------



## tamaith (Sep 29, 2006)

Laura, awesome work. -love it.


----------



## ShyBHM (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah if u need any pics i might beable to do a couple if needed or wanted to i may not be wanted hehe


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 1, 2006)

estrata said:


> Okay, this is pretty rough, but at least I finally got around to doing _something_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are very talented! This is fantastic work! Let us know when and where we can find more.


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with Tamaith--awesome! 

Also, Tamaith--welcome to the board 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Oct 4, 2006)

Love your art!

Big Anime fan! no pun intended!

Am I too late to volunteer?

Rich


----------



## Shikamaru (Oct 4, 2006)

Estrata-- Your work is quite well done, to me, it kinda seems like you have a lot of influence from CLAMP, maybe some from Azumanga Daioh, a lot of shoujo style art.

Perhaps, maybe if you want to get some ideas for more masculine looking guy faces, try more shonen style stuff, maybe Masashi Kishimoto's work might give you some ideas


----------



## estrata (Oct 4, 2006)

CartmanUK26 said:


> Love your art!
> 
> Big Anime fan! no pun intended!
> 
> ...



You're never too late to volunteer! In fact, I only got my butt started on this project a week ago, so right now I'm on the prowl for willing victims ready to model in absurd yogic poses for me...  

Or just sitting. Sitting is good.


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm a bit hurt to hear you forgot about me... i do bhm art.. its not realy annime and i rarely do colloring but stil... i exist....

you can find me here; http://liesisvies.deviantart.com/


----------



## Kimbo (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Lara.......I just checked out your artwork and have to say I think they are brilliant!!!

TOTALLY cool!!!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Oct 6, 2006)

Your work is lovely Lara, you could draw me anytime.


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2006)

thank you! i like you're things a lot too. i'm curious to see what you will do next. its rare to find these kind of drawings, i wich there was more.


----------



## estrata (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Lara!

Sorry I don't go on deviantart much. There seems to be a thriving FFA community there. Cool!

Your art is wonderful, thanks for sharing! I've been looking all over for BHM art.

-Laura


----------



## estrata (Oct 6, 2006)

So here's what I've been doing for the past week!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=250183#post250183

Sorry though, it doesn't have BHMs. _Yet!_


----------



## estrata (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's another! For your viewing pleasure.  







-Laura


----------



## Kimbo (Oct 9, 2006)

Now that I really like!!!!!...... makes me wanna go and get an ice cream haha.


Let me know if you want me to take some snaps Laura......I'm sure I can still get into some of the yogic poses I used to


----------



## lara (Oct 14, 2006)

ooh he's so cute! love his bluching cheaks.


----------

